# Any good deals on dedicated servers?



## SwitchBlade (Jul 21, 2014)

I want to get a dedicated server soon so I can split up with proxmox for some personal use virutal servers. I dont need high end specs as I am not selling anything but just need this for 2 or 3 months. 4-8GB of RAM should be enough and one drive or one SSD should be okay. Quadcore prefered, but doesn't need to be crazy powerful. What do you suggest?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 21, 2014)

Datashack (select ones have the coupon code save10 available to take 10 dollars off)

Wholesaleinternet (same as Datashack... probably because they're now the same company)

OVH

Online.net

Hetzner

GetDedi (if you want servers in CC)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> GetDedi (if you want servers in CC)


I would like to mention that getdedi offers more than just servers out of CC. Servers are also sold out of our Dallas location in which we own both the hardware and the network and more in the future.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you. Anyone else? I really do not mind the location since this is more for development and projects than it is anyting else.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2014)

my budget list:

ServerBidding.com (Hetzner's auction, very good deals)  Germany/Falkenstein

Seflow.net (excellent network, very fast support) <-- i5-2500 27 euros, i5-2500 SSD 29 euros, Xeon X3430 20 euros Italy/Milan

ProviderService.com (one of the most reliable underrated providers anywhere) <-- i5-3470 about 32 euros VAT exclusive (39 w/VAT if you're in the EU) Germany/Dusseldorf

SoYouStart.com/Kimsufi.com (OVH...setup fees and Kimsufi has a 1 IP limit)) France/Canada

Worldstream <-- QuadCore Q9500, QuadCore AMD Phenom X945's for 20-40 euros. Netherlands

FirstHeberg <-- i3-3220's w/RAID or SSD for 27 euros France

Online.net < Avoton C2750 20 euros, E3-1220 30 euros

_(prices listed on the Hetzner, ServerBidding, and ProviderService websites include 19% VAT so divide by 1.19 if outside the EU)_



> Datashack (select ones have the coupon code save10 available to take 10 dollars off)
> Wholesaleinternet (same as Datashack... probably because they're now the same company)


cheap, but network is below par and they seem to have more network problems than most (although the ColoCrossing network isn't far behind in the intermittent packet loss department...and 64% of CC's IP space is now blacklisted by Spamhaus so avoid anything that says Buffalo)

also in the quad-core and above budget range is ReliableHostingServices (i3 $30, L5420 $40) http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1395942&highlight=reliablehostingservices ...on a par with the datashacks of the world US/Baltimore and West Virginia


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2014)

> also in the quad-core and above budget range is ReliableHostingServices (i3 $30, L5420 $40) http://www.webhostin...hostingservices ...on a par with the datashacks of the world US/Baltimore and West Virginia


I just checked and they're using InfoRelay's network now (single homed to it) which is an excellent network http://bgp.he.net/AS29713

from NYC:

  4. xe-11-3-0-303.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net 0.0% 10 0.4 0.4 0.4 0.5 0.0


  5. xe-2-0-0.cr2.iad1.us.nlayer.net 0.0% 10 6.4 11.0 6.4 51.7 14.3


  6. ae2-30g.ar1.iad1.us.nlayer.net 0.0% 10 10.1 8.8 7.7 11.1 1.2


  7. as33597.xe-3-0-5-305.ar1.iad1.us.nlayer.net 0.0% 10 6.7 6.8 6.7 6.9 0.1


  8. cr2.iad1.inforelay.net 0.0% 10 6.8 6.8 6.7 7.1 0.1


  9. vyatta1.iad1.inforelay.net 0.0% 10 13.2 13.2 13.2 13.4 0.1


 10. www.reliablehostingservices.net 0.0% 10 13.4 13.4 13.3 13.5 0.1


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 21, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I just checked and they're using InfoRelay's network now (single homed to it) which is an excellent network http://bgp.he.net/AS29713
> 
> from NYC:
> 
> ...


Seems like they're in Washington DC area. Didn't know about them! That Dual L5420 with 24 GB RAM and the SSD + HDD is really interesting! Good call!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 21, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> I would like to mention that getdedi offers more than just servers out of CC. Servers are also sold out of our Dallas location in which we own both the hardware and the network and more in the future.


Doh! I blanked about you guys owning Dallas. Yeah Dallas is great!


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Seems like they're in Washington DC area. Didn't know about them! That Dual L5420 with 24 GB RAM and the SSD + HDD is really interesting! Good call!


I think the test IP in the WHT listing is their Baltimore DC.  I had a VPS with them for a few months early last year and didn't have any problems. Liam featured them on LEB a few times http://lowendbox.com/?s=baltimore&searchsubmit=Find


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

@DomainBop, nice list there. Haven't heard of most of those. 

Good thread in general, I'm more or less somewhat interested in the same thing.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 22, 2014)

DelimiterVPS had some good deals on their HP BL460c G1 blades with dual Intel Xeon X5150s and 16GB of RAM for $20/month (quarterly) or $30/month if paid month-to-month. Looks like they have stock right now also.

I had one of these boxes for 3 months but they were routing their IPv6 traffic through HE's tunnelbroker POP in Miami which was a deal breaker for me because the latency from my apartment was horrible for daily use. They have since fixed this now as was pointed out to me this morning. I might pick up one just to play with.


----------



## Kris (Jul 22, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> DelimiterVPS had some good deals on their HP BL460c G1 blades with dual Intel Xeon X5150s and 16GB of RAM for $20/month (quarterly) or $30/month if paid month-to-month. Looks like they have stock right now also.
> 
> I had one of these boxes for 3 months but they were routing their IPv6 traffic through HE's tunnelbroker POP in Miami which was a deal breaker for me because the latency from my apartment was horrible for daily use. They have since fixed this now as was pointed out to me this morning. I might pick up one just to play with.



Got one of the X5150's and have been playing around with it. So far a pretty solid network, only saw congestion to 1 out of my 15 PoPs used (custom freevps test) 

As someone from Colorado as well, we get the short end of the stick with routing. I found my current employer looking for someone who had good latency in Denver, hard to find.

Worse if you're using CenturyLink IMO, that couldn't stop taking its way to LAX or LAS and back. Meanwhile waiting for my 105Mbps Blast upgrade, as they're trying to out-do CenturyLink in commercials now.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

HostVenom LLC: Chicago - E3v2 $79/m

Unmetered Core2Duo @ $25.00/mo! - Server Complete, LLC
FLIPHOST | Dedicated Offer | 2 x L5520 24GB RAM 1 TB HDD
Managed European Servers / Netherlands - w/ Redundant Power Supply - 24/7 Support!
[Chicago] Intel Xeon Budget Dedicated Servers From $55/month (16GB RAM)
New Dedicated Servers offers Fast hardware great support Enterprise Vps Solutions

Those are what I found here by sorting the 'Server Type' to dedicated. http://www.dailyserverdeals.com/find/


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jul 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> [Chicago] Intel Xeon Budget Dedicated Servers From $55/month (16GB RAM)


One left!


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> also in the quad-core and above budget range is ReliableHostingServices (i3 $30, L5420 $40) http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1395942&highlight=reliablehostingservices ...on a par with the datashacks of the world US/Baltimore and West Virginia



ReliableHosting tripped all sorts of sanity flags for me...

Their WHT ad says Berkley Springs, WEST VIRGINIA.  There is an entire state you never see around here with offers.  Heck hard pressed to find even a company on WHT out of there.

Now, I can't figure out what DC there is in Berkley Springs... Anyone?

The single homed remote outpost - wherever it is... is meh....

Not on the lists so far, Dacentec in Lenoir, North Carolina.


----------



## qps (Jul 22, 2014)

We have Dual Xeon L5420 systems with 16GB RAM, 1 TB Hard Drive, Dedicated KVM over IP, 20TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port in Atlanta for $49.99 per month.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> ReliableHosting tripped all sorts of sanity flags for me...
> 
> Their WHT ad says Berkley Springs, WEST VIRGINIA.  There is an entire state you never see around here with offers.  Heck hard pressed to find even a company on WHT out of there.
> 
> ...


They've been around 6 years. Their Baltimore DC info is on their website.  Company was incorporated in MD in 2008, and last Fall they also incorporated in WV.

They just opened/built the Berkeley Springs DC (303 N Washington St) last month,  The building is a former auto parts warehouse.  WV location chosen because  the owners are originally from there.

photos of early DC construction: http://jeffro.me/index.php/Berkeley-Springs-WV-Datacenter

"vision statement" from last year:  http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ron-martin/a/561/ab9 (basically improving lives in depressed/low income WV country by bringing high tech to area)

_Vision:Altruistic, yet profitable venture to improve the lives of the residents of Morgan County, WV thru "state of the art" fiber and optic infrastructure.Access to telework, telehealth, teleeducation, increased income opportunities and the opportunity for our kids and grandkids to live and work in their hometown community and grow personally and professionally without leaving if they choose._

Request letter to FCC to participate in FCC's Rural Broadsbands Experiment : http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7521089417


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 22, 2014)

If anyone's interested in network speeds for some of the European budget providers I listed... (all 1Gbps connections, freevps benchmark test...OVH and Hetzner test servers are E3-1245v2, SeFlow is i7-3770, Online.net is C2750)

SeFlow ~#   
Download speed from CacheFly: 77.4MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 11.7MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.17MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 46.0MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 44.8MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 6.83MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 14.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 9.07MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 19.7MB/s
==================================================
OVH (Gravelines DC) ~# 
Download speed from CacheFly: 94.2MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 8.68MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 10.7MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.86MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 35.3MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 41.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.10MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 9.97MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 7.70MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 17.7MB/s
=============================================================================
Hetzner ~ #
Download speed from CacheFly: 78.5MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 7.12MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 13.4MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 4.05MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 49.5MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 45.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 5.83MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 12.6MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 11.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 21.2MB/s
===========================================================================
Online.net ~ #
Download speed from CacheFly: 40.1MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 13.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 16.8MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.52MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 46.5MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 47.8MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 5.96MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 13.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 22.4MB/s


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> DelimiterVPS had some good deals on their HP BL460c G1 blades with dual Intel Xeon X5150s and 16GB of RAM for $20/month (quarterly) or $30/month if paid month-to-month. Looks like they have stock right now also.
> 
> I had one of these boxes for 3 months but they were routing their IPv6 traffic through HE's tunnelbroker POP in Miami which was a deal breaker for me because the latency from my apartment was horrible for daily use. They have since fixed this now as was pointed out to me this morning. I might pick up one just to play with.


See my only stiff with DelimiterVPS is that (last I recall) their only upstream was Cogent.  

I mean I am cheap but I'll pay more to get more than Cogent alone.

Hopefully this has changed recently, but I'm simply not that interested to actually investigate.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> See my only stiff with DelimiterVPS is that (last I recall) their only upstream was Cogent.
> 
> I mean I am cheap but I'll pay more to get more than Cogent alone.
> 
> Hopefully this has changed recently, but I'm simply not that interested to actually investigate.


they added quite a few more http://bgp.he.net/AS7363  (you can also look up yomura at peeringdb.com to see their network peering points/facilities)


----------



## serverian (Jul 22, 2014)

Online.net looks attractive now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> they added quite a few more http://bgp.he.net/AS7363  (you can also look up yomura at peeringdb.com to see their network peering points/facilities)


Huh.

Anyone know if they have a looking glass up or something?


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

OVH ( SoYouStart/ Kimsufi )

Dacentec

QuickPacket

GetDedi


----------



## datarealm (Jul 28, 2014)

Late to this party, but send me a PM if still in the market.  We've got some older core2quad's collecting dust that we'd accept reasonable offers on....


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 28, 2014)

peetscott said:


> OVH ( SoYouStart/ Kimsufi )
> 
> 
> Dacentec
> ...


Thanks for the mention. Let us know if you need anything.


----------

